# Vario Strap Official Thread



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

I would love to see your watch with my watch strap on your wrist.
Here's mine to start the ball rolling.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice looking bund strap.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

I'd love to. When it shows up. 

Its been sitting in Frankfurt for over a month now though, so...

But I've talked to "Ivan" and he asked me to wait another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

When the status is last updated at Frankfurt, it could be waiting for the next flight out or it could be in US waiting to be scanned.
This covid-19 is delaying quite a lot of packages and I noticed Oct orders took longer... I guess together with the US elections it really added a strain to USPS.
We're sending orders above $75 via express shipping even though it cuts into our margin and we're looking at exploring US fulfillment house as well.
What used to take 2-4 weeks to our US and Europe customers can take 4-8 weeks now. Based on our experience the parcels do reach our customers eventually.
If they are indeed lost, we will send them out again.



TheBearded said:


> I'd love to. When it shows up.
> 
> Its been sitting in Frankfurt for over a month now though, so...
> 
> But I've talked to "Ivan" and he asked me to wait another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

One of our recent straps that launched with our 1918 Trench watch. Photo by @TimeToGo 
Would love to see more customer photos


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

I have one, from the Harris Tweed line:
















Vario Harris Tweed


My wife and I love the mystic, rugged charm of Scotland, along with its interesting culture and history. Despite some classic strolls in France and randomly bumping into Steven Tyler at a Starbucks in London, Scotland won out by far as the most memorable travel destination. Unfortunately...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

@Vario Cordura Espresso brown Zulu single pass on my Pelagos.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Love these! Here are some new Full Grain Veg Tan leather








Vintage Italian Leather Watch Strap


Our soft and supple Italian leather with quick release does not require a "break in period" and creates a distinctive vintage looking watch strap that conforms to your wrist for a perfect fit Choose a color that fits your mood outfit or occasionThey fit any traditional timepiece with a 18mm...




vario.sg


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

2 Swatchmaster customers served so far


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Added today!



















Also acquired a Vario silicone strap, but I have not decided which diver to put it on yet. Pics once I decide!


----------

